

ITA Software's airline fare shopping engine - bentoner
http://matrix.itasoftware.com

======
bentoner
I had thought that this was only available to travel agents. The interface is
so much more powerful than Orbitz etc. To see a description of the syntax,
click "Help" (at top), "The ITA Route Language" (on left).

The tricky part is booking the flights it finds without talking to a travel
agent.

Edit: An old email about the implementation: <http://paulgraham.com/carl.html>

